

How I lost my $50,000 Twitter username - hello_n
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2014/01/29/lost-50000-twitter-username/

======
pella
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7141532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7141532)

~~~
hello_n
Oops, my bad :-/

~~~
hello_n
...how did it not warn me that the link had been posted already, same story,
different source?

------
Lazare
How shocking: GoDaddy was partially responsible.

------
arabellatv
Not so sure I would've succumbed to the attacker. What are our rights here as
a user? Could we call the police on it?

